# Yay! New pony... one more Modern for me!!!



## disneyhorse (Sep 25, 2007)

I have sold my last miniature horse in favor of going to all Shetlands. I was a little skeptical about the Shetlands being even more addictive than the Minis... BUT after driving Jennifer's (of SweetOpal) Modern Road pony... HOW can you go back to dinky little minis?

The Moderns are SOOOO cool, they are my type of pony. I have two here, now I found a third!

I was specifically looking for a solid colored, Under, Junior mare and after looking at some ponies I was starting to get a little discouraged.

BUT THEN

I found her! I found her at Bruce Becker's of Brush Creek Stables. What a nice guy, too.

Soooo here she is, "Perfection Of Brush Creek."

Bruce showed her at Congress, and when I found her pictures online I had to have her. Here are the pictures, they ARE ordered from Washburn Images they just haven't arrived in the mail yet (I wish they did ePhotos to download, since I don't like having actual pictures to have to frame...)












I kinda have room for one more Modern. Hmmmmmmmm.......

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2007)

**DROOL** looove him! Yes the shetland are addicting, i am most deffently on the boat with you on that one! But for now i cant leave my minis behind lol.

Contrats, i remember seeing him at congress with the guy in the red shirt. Great choice :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## SweetOpal (Sep 25, 2007)

I told Andrea she had to be nice, she placed one spot above my girl Fancy in that class....I was happy to take the 3rd to her and Sharron's Provacative Woman!!! Congrats on a great purchase. Can't wait to see her in person!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## crponies (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new gorgeous girl!


----------



## mininik (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm another who started out owning Miniatures, and now I don't think I'll ever go back! I haven't even driven my Shetland yet, but I'm already hooked.



:


----------



## kaykay (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats! shes beautiful. bruce is such a nice guy


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 26, 2007)

Very lovely horse. I like her head. I just hate the way they stretch them, its just not natural.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh I love her too congrats! ~Jessica


----------



## Leeana (Sep 26, 2007)

shalamara minis said:


> Very lovely horse. I like her head. I just hate the way they stretch them, its just not natural.


Oh bill, that is not much stretch compared to what im use to. I'd say that is 'less stretched' from what i see, especially with the moderns. I love my parked ponies :bgrin. Natural or not, i love it!


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 26, 2007)

shalamara minis said:


> Very lovely horse. I like her head. I just hate the way they stretch them, its just not natural.


Yeah her head doesn't look too bad for a Modern. Actually stretching them is natural for the Moderns, and I think it makes them really stylish and helps show off the great tailsets they seem to have. It really lengthens them and is the style ponies are shown in. Natural or not, it's just a style of setting them up.

Andrea


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a pretty a girl. And Bruce is so nice. We bought Brush Creek's Nightshade from him years ago. Probably close to the same breeding as your girl. We really like Nightshade, but haven't been able to use him very much, because until lately there wasn't much call for Moderns or Mod. Pleasures. Who knows if the trend keeps up Nightshade might get more than a girl once every three or four years  Congratulations again. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, Shirlee, she's a half-sister to your Nightshade (same sire) and she's also out of a Rocket daughter so more like a 3/4 sister to Nightshade?

Hopefully we can get some interest in the Moderns out this way!

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to add a modern to my herd at some point. They look like so much fun. However, that is a future goal, nothing that I can do presently to help the modern population in CA.


----------



## minih (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Very pretty, and look at that shine--very pretty color too.


----------

